# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Tester proxy lors d'une requte HTTP

## clem6237

Bonjour,

Voil, je ralise une appli en C# qui envoie notamment des requtes HTTP sur diffrents sites web, en utilisant des proxys.
Et j'aimerais trouver une solution, lorsque la requte plante, de savoir si c'est parce que le lien est mort, ou si l'ip a t blackliste par le site en question.

Je vous remercie 
Bonne soire

----------

